# Compositions



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi! I haven't posted in a while so I don't remember exactly what I've shown, but here's a few of my works.

First, a piece for harp.






And a few orchestral works.










As well as a string quartet.






And now my favorite, a five movement piece for orchestra.

(please go in order for these)


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

You'll probably get more responses if you post scores too. Badly sampled orchestral works (no offense, this is never easy to do) aren't great things to judge from.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like these pieces, especially the five movements for orchestra. It's good to relax. In some places it even reminds me a bit to Anton Bruckner. And I think it's not so badly sampled.


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Thanks. I had to use Garritan instruments instead of softsynth just to make it less awful.

@StevenOBrien, I'd rather not post my scores for my own reasons.


----------

